# Rifle river steelhead?



## Hullyscott

I usually go to the SW corner of the state to fish for steelies, but was thinking about giving the Rifle a go since I got the chance to know this river pretty well during trout season. I only use artificial lures when throwing a spininng rod (spinners/stick baits). Would it be worth my time on the Rifle if I'm not using skein? 

Thanks in advance for any info,

Hully


----------



## Ralph Smith

If you can spend time on the Rifle, its priceless. Doesn't matter how you fish, just find the holes,fish them and enjoy the opportunity you have Fish are a bonus.


----------



## Fishndude

You certainly can do it, but eggs will put more fish on your line. If you know where holes are, just float a spawnbag through them, and set your line so the bait will be within a foot of the bottom. That is pretty easy to do in the Rifle.


----------



## brookies101

Anybody been out on the rifle lately? Debating a trip up in a couple days. Water temps are finally about right, should be some fish swimming around now


----------



## John Q. Public

I'd be interested to know as well, thinking about heading up there soon to fish the lower section of the river. Also does anyone know if browns are still spawning? I keep hearing that their skein is the best, and I'd like to get some for winter/spring steelheading. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Bulletproof

Fish good holes with some water in them anywhere with spawn and you might just get lucky. Personally, this time of year, I'd fish the lower river.


----------



## Hullyscott

I drove the 2.25 hrs up from Detroit last sunday to enjoy that amazing weather. I fished a section I've never fished before, but I think it was way too far upstream to get into any steelhead action though. Landed 10 browns, with the biggest being 11" or 12". Moved one nice one that might have been a keeper if I kept browns. I'm going to try to make it up there again soon and I'll reply on this post.

See ya

Hully


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice river. Don't know where you fished, but to the area upstream by lake Ogemaw. Also if your up there within next week or so, and no luck on steel, head east on M55 about 30 min. to Tawas for some of the best whitefish action around. Same gear your using for steel, just off the pier.


----------



## John Q. Public

Thanks for the tips guys. Went 4/9 this morning on steel, kept the 3 nicest ones. Didn't see another angler on the water. Bottom bounced spawn in the lower section of the river. Pink bags with floaters, size didn't seem to matter. The holes are few and far between but there are a couple nice ones filled with fish.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> Thanks for the tips guys. Went 4/9 this morning on steel, kept the 3 nicest ones. Didn't see another angler on the water. Bottom bounced spawn in the lower section of the river. Pink bags with floaters, size didn't seem to matter. The holes are few and far between but there are a couple nice ones filled with fish.


Nice job, it can be surprisingly good if you can hit it right. My brother fished it yesterday, and hooked fish running bobbers down low.


----------



## John Q. Public

Thanks, I can't post pics here but there are a couple in my gallery of the days catch. Not monsters but they sure taste good off the smoker!


----------



## friZZleFry419

made my way up there a few days ago trying to get my first rifle river steelie.after many ,many , failed attempts over the past year it finaly paid off. a 10lb female that fought pretty hard.landed on 4lb line too ,so i was pretty excited needless to say.might try my luck on turkey day again.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Beauty! Nice thick,healthy looking fish


----------



## brookies101

I agree, nice catch!!!


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Great looking steelhead! So nice to see some bigger steelhead coming from Lake Huron streams of late.


----------



## AftertheSteel

easily wadeable from parking spots or mostly private property and problems ?? on foot with no boat but might be down during the week


----------



## NoFairway

Anyone have any suggestions as to a good place to park and wade or even just shore-fish? No need to give out specifics, just general areas that have access. I'm pretty tight lipped about my personally scouted holes. So, I understand about not wanting to give out details in an open forum. But, I've never fished the Rifle sans the insane sucker run in Omer. Any tips at all would save me a ton of time.

I'm coming from Frankenmuth. I am planning on heading over there this week, possibly tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Ralph Smith

Welcome to the site Haven't fished it in about 6 years, but take 75 north to Alger exit, go north on M-33 and turn east on greenwood rd. follow it over river and when you come to fork in rd., if you go to right you'll go into skidway lake, take the left and thats rifle river trail which travels the eastside of river all the way to M-55. You'll find plenty of spots if you look for them to park and fish. Most you can't see the river, just an overlook or parking area, and must walk a little to get to river. Good luck, lots of nice area up there.


----------



## NoFairway

Thanks much, Ralph! I'll be sure to post the outcome.


----------



## NoFairway

Here's how the fishing went on the Rifle.

I always stop at local bait shops to help the local economy when I am away from home. I did the same here by stopping at Dean's Bait and Tackle in Alger. I was interested in floating some jigs along with spawn bags. I asked if they had any marabou jigs and after some wandering around the shop we discussed my intentions with the aforementioned jigs. When I said I was interested in Steelheads the owner came out from a back room and told me that "Steve" or "Scott" or some name that started with an "S" had brought him a Steelhead and a Brown that morning and had been catching them on Mepps Black Fury spinners. 

That was all the advice I needed.

I got a bit of a late start and didn't have time to scout any locations. Instead I went down to . I had my first Brook on within fifteen minutes of being in the water. Second Brook came about half an hour later. In all I managed to catch and release four Brook Trout, but never caught a sight of any Steelhead or Browns. I was only on the river for a little under four hours, including a shore snack break and re-hydration. 

The water level never got much above my knee and I think I saw more empty beer cans littering the area than no trespassing signs. It was pretty sad. 

Overall I had an enjoyable session, but next time I will head out a bit earlier and try finding a bit deeper water.


----------

